# Solved: Creating Rotating Banner



## mslynn (Aug 3, 2005)

Okay, this is a newbie question but since I've only recently gotten into web design if not computers, I guess it's okay. 

Do I need Flash (or equivalent) to create a rotating banner? I have Dreamweaver CS3 and Fireworks CS3 and Acrobat 8 Pro and was hoping these would get me by 'til I learned much more. But I need to be able to create banners. I can't say that money's not an object by any means, but if I have to purchase something, I can.

Any advice would be much appreciated.


----------



## TroyTime (Apr 7, 2008)

whats your definition of rotating banner?

a page that loads a different banner every time (rotating through a 'pool' of banners)?

a banner that is animated?

or a banner that actually turns in circles? 

fireworks can make your animated banners. javascript can rotate them (random banner from pool of banners)


----------



## Rev Darkwing (Aug 9, 2003)

If you mean banners that change every few seconds (as opposed to a spinning graphic), I use Swish instead of Flash because, for me anyway, it's simpler and, since I am not real adept at this digital world, I always go for easiest to learn over more highly featured.

It is cheap, simple to learn and effective.

I don't get too fancy but here is an example of what I have did the other day. The header is stationary but there is a .swf (flash) file that "rotates" if I understand your intent.

http://www.maxwellmediamarketing.com/muitimed.htm

I am using a program that is a couple of years old called Swish 2 but they have a lot of choices. I tried learning Flash 8 but it made my brain ache and I really struggled to grasp it. 
Good luck


----------



## dudeking (Feb 7, 2007)

I've been what can only be described as a amature with flash for a few years not just doing basic animations, but recently I've had done some learning and tbh I feel comfterable with the program doing action script, drop down menus etc

I used to prefer PSP to Photoshop but once i learnt CS3 I loved photoshop. If you can get your hands on it, even the 30 day trial flash is a great program. But yes you can do it with fireworks and javascript.


----------



## tomdkat (May 6, 2006)

TroyTime said:


> fireworks can make your animated banners. javascript can rotate them (random banner from pool of banners)


Here is sample JavaScript that does this.

Peace...


----------



## mslynn (Aug 3, 2005)

Okay -

Rev, the stationary header with a .jpg file is exactly what I'm wanting. When I followed your link, I didn't get any rotating text, but yeah, I think that's what I'm talking about. There'd be a primary line and and a secondary line to rotate.

Troy, it would actually be an animated banner, I guess. I'm not talking about the entire thing spinning. I pretty much want what Rev Darkwing linked to - with rotating text. Not a marquee. I've done marquee script, spinning jpgs, and a few others, but this is my first banner. (I did the others teaching myself html - not that I'm an expert at it yet, but I try.)

Tom, thanks for the link. Saved me a lot of time.

Now, it looks like I just have to learn Fireworks. (I was hoping I bought the right software. 

Thanks, everyone, for all of your input. If you have any pointers for me on where to start in Fireworks, they'd be appreciated. And yeah, I already have some tutorial sites to go to, but any recommendations are always appreciated.


----------



## dudeking (Feb 7, 2007)

http://www.disdatdesigns.com/fireworks/animat-tween.shtml thats the tutorial i used to lean basic fireworks animation.


----------

